# The NEXT sig Competition



## JeX- (Jan 25, 2003)

well we know what happened to the other thread. 

i'm just going to continue as if it never happened, thats the best way. 

If you did'nt gt what i said here it is again.

Hi ya all, 

I was thinking, since the the other sig competition we had, we could launch another one. 

To encourage more people in entering and taking part, we could have some sort of badge for the winner, like there is for a Admin, and super mod and the news paper for us magazine staff. The winner could have some sort of icon to wear until the next sig competition, and if s/he loses the winner of that competition gets it. There could be a Sig competition every two months or something, so it gives people time to improve their skills and the winner to wear its medal.

If you agree i'll search for some good icons, and other people can also make them if they wish to and then post them here.

so what do you guys think?....think its a good Idea?


----------



## G.O.D (Jan 25, 2003)

great idea even tho i havent made a succesful sig yet im trying i might perticapate if i get good enough


----------



## D2_ (Jan 25, 2003)

again, this is an example of how the badge will look like:


----------



## Zarcon (Jan 25, 2003)

There was another thread? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




o0o...shiny badge...I didn't get a chance to participate in the other contest since I didn't even know what a filter was back then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



This is a great idea and it'll allow people to practise and stuff


----------



## torN (Jan 25, 2003)

Winner! Heh, that's neat. When's this one gonna start?


----------



## D2_ (Jan 25, 2003)

as soon as we get an "ok" from kivan about the badge thing and when we get a judge


----------



## JeX- (Jan 25, 2003)

QUOTE(D2_ @ Jan 25 2003 said:


> as soon as we can an "ok" from kivan about the badge thing and when we get a judge


It will probrably be Dark Cloud, or D2

If D2 enters he would deffinatly WIN! 

So I dont know whats going to happen yet.


WE need to have 2nd and 3rd place badges as well, so other contestants feel involved. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-T J


----------



## jEEb (Jan 25, 2003)

it should say what the "winner" won


----------



## G.O.D (Jan 25, 2003)

since zarcon said something about a filter what is one


----------



## JeX- (Jan 25, 2003)

QUOTE(csplaya031 @ Jan 25 2003 said:


> it should say what the "winner" won


well obviously he gets the 1st place badge. 

-T J


----------



## Zarcon (Jan 25, 2003)

lol, a filter? it's um...how would one explain it...
it's something that modifies a picture


----------



## FlashAdv (Jan 25, 2003)

here's mine it isnt much but its something






cant find a nice FONT for it though so there's no name on it


----------



## torN (Jan 25, 2003)

FlashADV that is slick! Don't put your name on it, sometimes I find putting my name on a sig ruins it.


----------



## DaRk ClOuD (Jan 25, 2003)

I might enter...


----------



## Squiffy (Jan 25, 2003)

I think i will definitely enter, but I won't base it around anything to do with that crappy sig down there below this... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...that is bad...it's too big anyway.

p.s. does anyone else notice that these forums seem to go down every few minutes?


----------



## Zarcon (Jan 25, 2003)

yea I have noticed that...
anyway...don't be surprised if my sig changes every other minute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



good for practise...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2003)

QUOTE(squiffyboy @ Jan 25 2003 said:


> p.s. does anyone else notice that these forums seem to go down every few minutes?








 Doh! Same for me...????....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



WTH happens!???


----------



## dice (Jan 25, 2003)

QUOTE(D2_ @ Jan 25 2003 said:


> again, this is an example of how the badge will look like:


Thats no good. Hows about "Gbatemp sig master" or just Sig master"


----------



## G.O.D (Jan 25, 2003)

thats catchy


----------



## DaRk ClOuD (Jan 26, 2003)

lalalalala

*cough*


----------



## JeX- (Jan 25, 2003)

well we know what happened to the other thread. 

i'm just going to continue as if it never happened, thats the best way. 

If you did'nt gt what i said here it is again.

Hi ya all, 

I was thinking, since the the other sig competition we had, we could launch another one. 

To encourage more people in entering and taking part, we could have some sort of badge for the winner, like there is for a Admin, and super mod and the news paper for us magazine staff. The winner could have some sort of icon to wear until the next sig competition, and if s/he loses the winner of that competition gets it. There could be a Sig competition every two months or something, so it gives people time to improve their skills and the winner to wear its medal.

If you agree i'll search for some good icons, and other people can also make them if they wish to and then post them here.

so what do you guys think?....think its a good Idea?


----------



## Squiffy (Jan 26, 2003)

what do you think of my new *sort of* signature.
It's not really a real signature but it looks kinda good.
It was done completely in Photoshop 7.0.
Do you think this kind of sig could pass as an entry?


----------



## G.O.D (Jan 26, 2003)

i like it


----------



## G.O.D (Jan 26, 2003)

QUOTE(DaRk ClOuD @ Jan 26 2003 said:


> lalalalala
> 
> *cough*


that is very large to large


----------



## DaRk ClOuD (Jan 26, 2003)

QUOTE(G.O.D @ Jan 26 2003 said:


> QUOTE(DaRk ClOuD @ Jan 26 2003 said:
> 
> 
> > lalalalala
> ...


----------



## Zarcon (Jan 26, 2003)

I think I'll be ready by the competition since I just made a sig I like...


----------



## dice (Jan 26, 2003)

yup its good


----------



## jEEb (Jan 26, 2003)

wonders how zarcon did the cyberish thingss on the sides

BTW zarcon is the backy 3ds max?


----------



## Zarcon (Jan 26, 2003)

Nope, everything was done in Photoshop 7


----------



## jEEb (Jan 26, 2003)

can u tell me how u did the cyber look and the backy?


----------



## Zarcon (Jan 26, 2003)

Only if you tell me how you made an animated jpg


----------



## jEEb (Jan 26, 2003)

k pm me then ill pm u


----------



## G.O.D (Jan 26, 2003)

you can both pm me telling me how you did it


----------



## Inu268 (Jan 26, 2003)

i will participe.....


----------



## ent (Jan 26, 2003)

coolies can i enter too?


----------



## Inu268 (Jan 26, 2003)

i think it's open for every1...


----------



## ent (Jan 26, 2003)

ok. what kind of sig do we have to make for this comp anyway?


----------



## kevspage (Jan 26, 2003)

Will there be a theme ? It would be nice otherwize each sig comp will be the same would it be nice to have a different theme each month?
Im entering btw


----------



## JeX- (Jan 26, 2003)

QUOTE(DaRk ClOuD @ Jan 26 2003 said:


> lalalalala
> 
> *cough*


Theres no way way YOUR ENTERING! 

I definatly know what you can produce, and its no match for us! 

You can be a good judge. ok/.....?
btw: How is it large?

-T J


----------



## neocat (Jan 26, 2003)

QUOTE(T J @ Jan 26 2003 said:


> QUOTE(DaRk ClOuD @ Jan 26 2003 said:
> 
> 
> > lalalalala
> ...


You're just afraid to lose


----------



## kevspage (Jan 26, 2003)

lol dark wont want to mark them all again im sure


----------



## JeX- (Jan 25, 2003)

well we know what happened to the other thread. 

i'm just going to continue as if it never happened, thats the best way. 

If you did'nt gt what i said here it is again.

Hi ya all, 

I was thinking, since the the other sig competition we had, we could launch another one. 

To encourage more people in entering and taking part, we could have some sort of badge for the winner, like there is for a Admin, and super mod and the news paper for us magazine staff. The winner could have some sort of icon to wear until the next sig competition, and if s/he loses the winner of that competition gets it. There could be a Sig competition every two months or something, so it gives people time to improve their skills and the winner to wear its medal.

If you agree i'll search for some good icons, and other people can also make them if they wish to and then post them here.

so what do you guys think?....think its a good Idea?


----------



## JeX- (Jan 26, 2003)

QUOTE(coolcat @ Jan 26 2003 said:


> QUOTE(T J @ Jan 26 2003 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(DaRk ClOuD @ Jan 26 2003 said:
> ...


We all would. You know how good he is.........

Perhaps there could be more than one judge?

-T J


----------



## torN (Jan 26, 2003)

Aight. I think that there should be a theme. It would make the contest more interesting. And I don't think Dark Cloud wants to be the Judge, he said he wanted to participate which means we know he whould wh00p us all


----------



## JeX- (Jan 26, 2003)

Hows this, its not official or anything. just a test.






P.s::its not finished yet either., and if you wondering how i did that background, it was all done on Photoshop.

-T J


----------



## Squiffy (Jan 26, 2003)

QUOTE said:
			
		

>


It's very good. You could try and introduce more colours into it to make it even more interesting. Like some kind of border which is a red filter over the green.


----------



## JeX- (Jan 26, 2003)

QUOTE(squiffyboy @ Jan 26 2003 said:


> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea, I will take it into account. As i said its not yet finished, if the sig competition is confirmed then i'll continue working on it.

-T J


----------



## coolplayer2k2 (Jan 26, 2003)

i like mine but it says coolplayer2k3






i won lol kidding


----------



## torN (Jan 26, 2003)

coolplayer2k3 that is slick! Did you make that? It's really good


----------



## DaRk ClOuD (Jan 26, 2003)

hmm, you lot have been getting better at this try out new styles and stuff.


----------



## Zarcon (Jan 26, 2003)

We will, we will and someday...WE SHALL SURPASS YOU!!!
(We wish huh?)


----------



## D2_ (Jan 26, 2003)

not unless one of u spend 'bout five years on this


----------



## Inu268 (Jan 26, 2003)

some1 plz i need tips on photoshop!


----------



## torN (Jan 26, 2003)

I'll give you a tip:

STOP COPYING/IMITATING others peoples work. Then you will get better


----------



## Inu268 (Jan 26, 2003)

i'm not imtating!and i need a real tip....


----------



## torN (Jan 26, 2003)

Of course your not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tip: Don't enter.


----------



## G.O.D (Jan 26, 2003)

dont start again and get this topic closed


----------



## torN (Jan 26, 2003)

I aint  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nah I aint arguing, I'm off to make me a sig, now Inu when it's finished don't get any ideas about copying it


----------



## dice (Jan 26, 2003)

Ok break it up guys. It's over now


----------



## JeX- (Jan 26, 2003)

Ah I got an Idea, when this sig competition gets started, We'll make a new thread called "sig competition entries" or something like that...then the contestants can post their group of sigs, and we could have a poll for each member so people can vote which members sigs are the best....

and if theres more than 10 enterants we could make another poll...or if this is available one of the ADMINS could increase the poll limit, just for this competition....

could this be put into effect?? 

-T J


----------



## D2_ (Jan 26, 2003)

its a good idea, but the other members here are not exactly good sig critics


----------



## JeX- (Jan 26, 2003)

QUOTE(D2_ @ Jan 26 2003 said:


> its a good idea, but the other members here are not exactly good sig critics


----------



## JeX- (Jan 25, 2003)

well we know what happened to the other thread. 

i'm just going to continue as if it never happened, thats the best way. 

If you did'nt gt what i said here it is again.

Hi ya all, 

I was thinking, since the the other sig competition we had, we could launch another one. 

To encourage more people in entering and taking part, we could have some sort of badge for the winner, like there is for a Admin, and super mod and the news paper for us magazine staff. The winner could have some sort of icon to wear until the next sig competition, and if s/he loses the winner of that competition gets it. There could be a Sig competition every two months or something, so it gives people time to improve their skills and the winner to wear its medal.

If you agree i'll search for some good icons, and other people can also make them if they wish to and then post them here.

so what do you guys think?....think its a good Idea?


----------



## neocat (Jan 26, 2003)

How do you know?
Do ppl need to have your taste to be good judges?
Sometimes you make some really lame statements


----------



## D2_ (Jan 26, 2003)

o i dont know, maybe because i dont see the words "sig making forum" anywhere around here.


----------



## torN (Jan 26, 2003)

Now now boys  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If you want I could get a proper judge who knows what he's doing.


----------



## JeX- (Jan 26, 2003)

QUOTE(coolcat @ Jan 26 2003 said:


> How do you know?
> Do ppl need to have your taste to be good judges?
> Sometimes you make some really lame statements


Who are you talking to? 

quote the members speech so other people know who your talking to....

I think D2 is right. Say if one entry took alot of hard time and effort and it showed, and the judge (being an exspert, an' all) would know how difficult it was to pull off....but someone with out that knowledge would not know that, there for over seeing that aspect.

A or Some judges would be better, if we dont get any then it may have to come to the poll idea, unless someone else has some sort of other idea.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-T J


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Jan 26, 2003)

Most of the people who post here are left-brained logic nuts (I put myself in this category as well), and as such would have trouble judging.  I'd like to, but I doubt I could spot half of the subtleties and nifty artistic effects over the holistic impression.  If you can think of any of our artists who're NOT in this competition already, then ask them.

One solution, though -- have the competers judge each other.  There looks to be over five of you here, so this will work. Let each person assign a score from 1-10 to each sig. The highest and lowest individual scores will be removed, and the others added up to provide a point scale. Polls will be used to clear up ties.  You'll need to assign an adjucator, though -- a neutral guy to do the totalling, a guy you'd PM the scores to and he'd do the math.

What do you think?

-Tempest out.-


----------



## dice (Jan 26, 2003)

Can I be a judge ???

Dice runs for his life


----------



## D2_ (Jan 26, 2003)

how about this? we all sign up in a sig making forum i know. make a thread called "gbatemp competition". than the ppl there can judge. just dont go crying to me if they dont go easy on ur sigs.


----------



## |{urt}{ecti (Jan 26, 2003)

Well - i think i will participate, too - But i don't have much time for it during the week (I have to work).

Another thing is, that we need rules for this like:
"you are only allowed to post one sig a day"
or
"height and weight must be at least...or maximum..."
etc.

anyone who agree with me?


----------



## torN (Jan 26, 2003)

Yea D2, lets do it at taggerz, they wont go easy on us though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But criticism is good.


----------



## JeX- (Jan 26, 2003)

QUOTE(Tempest Stormwind @ Jan 26 2003 said:


> Most of the people who post here are left-brained logic nuts (I put myself in this category as well), and as such would have trouble judging.Â I'd like to, but I doubt I could spot half of the subtleties and nifty artistic effects over the holistic impression.Â If you can think of any of our artists who're NOT in this competition already, then ask them.
> 
> One solution, though -- have the competers judge each other.Â There looks to be over five of you here, so this will work. Let each person assign a score from 1-10 to each sig. The highest and lowest individual scores will be removed, and the others added up to provide a point scale. Polls will be used to clear up ties.Â You'll need to assign an adjucator, though -- a neutral guy to do the totalling, a guy you'd PM the scores to and he'd do the math.
> 
> ...


If we then judge each other, then anyone of us could de-grade the other person.....just like King02 & Inuyasha...Do you think King02 would judge inuyasha's sig truthfuly?  **loughs uncontrollably**

any way you get my point.

-T J


----------



## torN (Jan 26, 2003)

QUOTE(T J @ Jan 26 2003 said:


> If we then judge each other, then anyone of us could de-grade the other person.....just like King02 & Inuyasha...Do you think King02 would judge inuyasha's sig truthfuly? Â**loughs uncontrollably**
> 
> any way you get my point.
> 
> -T J


LMFAO. Well if he stopped copying me then maybe.


----------



## dice (Jan 26, 2003)

QUOTE(D2_ @ Jan 26 2003 said:


> how about this? we all sign up in a sig making forum i know. make a thread called "gbatemp competition". than the ppl there can judge. just dont go crying to me if they dont go easy on ur sigs.


Well whats the web page ???


----------



## torN (Jan 26, 2003)

We'll give it out when everyone has agreed to doing it.


----------



## D2_ (Jan 26, 2003)

http://www.taggerz.com/forums

im making the thread in the challenge forum now


----------



## torN (Jan 26, 2003)

Contest Thread


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Jan 26, 2003)

QUOTE(T J @ Jan 26 2003 said:


> QUOTE(Tempest Stormwind @ Jan 26 2003 said:
> 
> 
> > Most of the people who post here are left-brained logic nuts (I put myself in this category as well), and as such would have trouble judging. ÂI'd like to, but I doubt I could spot half of the subtleties and nifty artistic effects over the holistic impression. ÂIf you can think of any of our artists who're NOT in this competition already, then ask them.
> ...


I see you found a better solution. Good luck, everyone.

TJ, that's why I said the lowest and highest would be cut out, to account for self-awarded 10s and insults like that one. However, the sig forum is a better idea.

-Tempest out.-


----------



## ruffmeister (Jan 26, 2003)

well i didnt make the sig but ill enter mine here and give my prize to the geeza who made mine


----------



## dice (Jan 26, 2003)

Yeah same here


----------



## Zarcon (Jan 26, 2003)

lol, so the judges will be the tagger people? ok, this'll be funny


----------



## torN (Jan 26, 2003)

Not funny, but they'll go extremely hard on you. But so far my work has gotten 7-8's from some of teh best taggerz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Edit*

Hehe when you see this Inu, I'd like to see you copy this


----------



## JeX- (Jan 25, 2003)

well we know what happened to the other thread. 

i'm just going to continue as if it never happened, thats the best way. 

If you did'nt gt what i said here it is again.

Hi ya all, 

I was thinking, since the the other sig competition we had, we could launch another one. 

To encourage more people in entering and taking part, we could have some sort of badge for the winner, like there is for a Admin, and super mod and the news paper for us magazine staff. The winner could have some sort of icon to wear until the next sig competition, and if s/he loses the winner of that competition gets it. There could be a Sig competition every two months or something, so it gives people time to improve their skills and the winner to wear its medal.

If you agree i'll search for some good icons, and other people can also make them if they wish to and then post them here.

so what do you guys think?....think its a good Idea?


----------



## Zarcon (Jan 26, 2003)

o0o, shiny sig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I meant funny as in...well you know...funny


----------



## coolplayer2k2 (Jan 26, 2003)

QUOTE(King02 @ Jan 26 2003 said:


> coolplayer2k3 that is slick! Did you make that? It's really goodÂ


ya i made it myself and thanx


----------



## torN (Jan 26, 2003)

Sorry I couldn't resist the temptation any longer.

*Cough* D2 has 1337 sk!llz *Cough*


----------



## Zarcon (Jan 26, 2003)

-.-;; you just HAD to do it, didn't you?


----------



## torN (Jan 26, 2003)

Hell yea


----------



## jEEb (Jan 27, 2003)

i dont think taggerz is a good idea it has a band width limit i couldnt go in for like a gagillion times i tried anyways i havent improved yet so big whoop


----------



## JeX- (Jan 27, 2003)

QUOTE(csplaya031 @ Jan 27 2003 said:


> i dont think taggerz is a good idea it has a band width limit i couldnt go in for like a gagillion times i tried anyways i havent improved yet so big whoop


Yea, same here. But there designs on that site are amazing. I was looking around on the website, and I saw soe amazing work....some of them where ven better than Dark CLoud! 

-T J


----------



## Demi (Jan 27, 2003)

So...you guys doing another competition? Or did you already finish.


----------



## dice (Jan 27, 2003)

I'm not sure we've even started yet. The website is cool but because of the bandwidth problems I can't reach the site anymore


----------



## D2_ (Jan 27, 2003)

we might have to wait till next month than.


----------



## kevspage (Jan 27, 2003)

More Time To Improve The Skills


----------



## torN (Jan 27, 2003)

Yea, because we need proper judges to judge.


----------



## Squiffy (Jan 27, 2003)

I don't think I'll enter anway. I've realised what a useless waste of time it is.
No disrespect. I don't have much time to do a sig anyway.


----------



## torN (Jan 27, 2003)

QUOTE(squiffyboy @ Jan 27 2003 said:


> I don't think I'll enter anway. I've realised what a useless waste of time it is.
> No disrespect. I don't have much time to do a sig anyway.


It's not a waste of time, you may think that because you aint good, that's how I felt 7 months ago when I sucked, (I still suck now) you wont get good overnight


----------



## neocat (Jan 27, 2003)

I just got this HUGE 235 page e-book "Teach yourself photoshop" but I dont have the patience to read it


----------



## torN (Jan 27, 2003)

Where'd you get it coolcat? I bet it has some decent stuff in there.


----------



## neocat (Jan 27, 2003)

QUOTE(King02 @ Jan 27 2003 said:


> Where'd you get it coolcat? I bet it has some decent stuff in there.


Mirc


----------



## coolplayer2k2 (Jan 27, 2003)

does anyone want free banners if so just tell me to make a topic about it


----------



## jEEb (Jan 29, 2003)

i think someone should look for a good graphics forum like deviant art the people there are pretty.......... smart


----------



## sigfried (Jan 29, 2003)

The fact is that 50% of the subject on the main page are related to sig. If you wish to talk of sig go to a sig forum if one exist...

I suppose killing a bacteria takes time. 

It was a message of the anti sig organisation. Thanks for attention.


----------



## JeX- (Jan 25, 2003)

well we know what happened to the other thread. 

i'm just going to continue as if it never happened, thats the best way. 

If you did'nt gt what i said here it is again.

Hi ya all, 

I was thinking, since the the other sig competition we had, we could launch another one. 

To encourage more people in entering and taking part, we could have some sort of badge for the winner, like there is for a Admin, and super mod and the news paper for us magazine staff. The winner could have some sort of icon to wear until the next sig competition, and if s/he loses the winner of that competition gets it. There could be a Sig competition every two months or something, so it gives people time to improve their skills and the winner to wear its medal.

If you agree i'll search for some good icons, and other people can also make them if they wish to and then post them here.

so what do you guys think?....think its a good Idea?


----------



## D2_ (Jan 29, 2003)

ah yeah and thats y some of us are in a sig message board now


----------



## SeverGen (Jan 31, 2003)

So, this has been moved from here to taggerz and you guys are going to start it tommorow?


----------



## torN (Jan 31, 2003)

Yep. Starting today now


----------



## Inu268 (Feb 3, 2003)

already ended...d2 make the the "medals" 4(1,2,3 and participation)


----------



## jEEb (Feb 3, 2003)

can u guys believe i actually won? Yay!


----------



## torN (Feb 4, 2003)

Kev won actually >_>


----------



## SeverGen (Feb 4, 2003)

Actually they tied.


----------



## siccx_fox (Feb 15, 2003)

whens the next one?


----------



## Inu268 (Feb 15, 2003)

hummm.....the next oficial gbatemp battle i don't know...but we are making many chalenges at taggerz/creativmindz...


----------

